

Charging Money for GPL'ed Software (Read the comments) - swannodette
http://www.subtraction.com/2009/11/14/introducing-basic-maths

======
Mushon
You can charge for GPLed software, the only thing wrong with this one is the
restriction of use. People (even highly talented and educated ones) just don't
get the GPL...

By the way, it's a beautiful theme, and a good price. I am sure they would
lift the use restriction (and possibly increase the price)

~~~
swannodette
Of course, but the most interesting point is that GPL allows someone to
repackage it and sell it themselves. GPL in this sense has ethics baked -
implicit trust in consumer of the software to do the right thing.

